# still researching for a trailer sailer



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I always have and still am, favoring a 19' Potter. But I am still looking. Does anyone know anything about the 20' Ensenada. I just found it on the net. It looks interesting. Also, the Com-pac Eclipse has an open transom. How likely is water to splash into the boat, especially in a following sea. I really don't see how it is possible for water to not get in. Does anyone have any comments on the Com-pac 23 as well as the 20' Com-pac Horizon Cat?

 Thanks again to all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Com Pac boats are reasonably good quality and the new Eclipse looks like it will sail better than some of the others. The open transom could allow water in but the boat won't sink. I personally don't like the open transom designs because it is easy to lose things as they roll off the stern.

The Com Pac 23 has been around for a while, is a known quantity and has a good reputation. None of the boats you are mentioning though, is a particularly lively sailor. There is always a performance vs comfort trade-off in boats, but it is particularly apparent in the smaller lengths.

Here are some others you might want to consider:

Sandpiper 565 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada
DS 20 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada
Halman 20 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

The following boat - Sirius 21 - is one of the best trailer sailers ever designed. There is one at our marina for sale right now - you could probably pick it up for 6 to 7K
Sirius 21 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

Abbott 22 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

The CS 22 is another great trailer sailer
CS 22 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

You can sail this Alberg pretty well anywhere - maybe even around the world one day
Alberg 22 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

These are very popular as well
Tanzer 22 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

One of the great all-time classics...
C&C 24 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

But none of them even come close to this boat - the Shark. Still faster than an awful lot of boats out there, and probably the best value on the market.

Shark - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

SharkBytes | Shark Sailing | Shark One Design | Shark Sailboat | Canadian Shark Class Association | International Shark Class Association

Don't know where you are located, but if you're buying a boat on a trailer you can pretty well look anywhere in North America 

This is a good source: boat for sale


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Ensenada20 link.
Another.
Another. These people are presently active on the Trailer Sailor BBS.

I looked closely at the E20. It has a remarkably big cabin for its size (tho still no headroom); this space comes at the expense of a cockpit. Two people on friendly terms is what you can fit. Good in rough water, since there's less cockpit to poop, but drainage isn't all that great anyhow. While it's a well-ballasted, conservatively-rigged (160 sqft working sails), and sturdy Lyle Hess boat, it's still too small to be safe in blue water.

It would be a great boat to learn on -- forgiving, underpowered, beamy. Should be able to snag one for $1700 complete and resell it for the same price when you outgrow it. The same hull with slightly different cabin and keel setups is available as the Balboa20 and the RK20. Many E20s have lived in salt water all their lives, so the iron keel may be in rough shape.

Similar boats you might look into are: Montgomery 15 and 17(also Lyle Hess); the Sanibel 18; and my boat, the San Juan 21. The SJ21 is a light and zippy boat with a bit more racing emphasis, but like the E20 simple to operate and affordable.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Bob forgot to mention the 21' Cal he let get away! (g)


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

DOH! But of course, I wouldn't dare usurp your chance to represent your ride, 'Way. *drumroll* And now, Mr. Sailaway21 will tell you why the Cal21 is da schnitz! (Which it is, by most accounts.)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Bob chose the San Juan and it's difficult to argue with that choice given the boat's reputation. I think it's a bit more easily found that the Cal 21' as well, unless you're on the west coast.

The big advantage, and disadvantage, of the swing keel trailer sailers is the swing keel. It does allow an amazing flexibility of use but not without trade-offs. Some of those are design specific such as the ability to lock the keel down, the hoisting method, and the ingress of water. Glancing at the Ensenada's web-site I see that some have modified the boat to be able to lock it down. That's a project, and a capability, that you're going to want to investigate thoroughly before purchase.

The Cal 21's keel is lowered via portable winch from the cockpit and then a keel keeper board is inserted and a deck footing installed over that. This produces a very dry ride as far as water ingress from the keel trunk goes. Some leave their cable attached to the keel after lowering and this would also allow you to raise it when running. I find it more practical to detach it and leave the keel down until maybe landing. In lake sailing, left attached it's just something to snag weeds in the skinny stuff. The keel can be locked down from within the cabin with a pin near the pivot. I'd not want to be in a trailer-sailer with a swing keel that didn't have this capability unless only doing small lake sailing. A severe knock down or broach could cause an unlocked keel, which are in excess of 400 lbs, to slam up into the keel trunk causing untold damage far offshore.

Otherwise the Cal 21' is similar to the San Juan in most aspects. Weighing in at only 1100lbs it's quick and very responsive. It's simple as can be to sail and a great learning boat. A big advantage to it and the SJ is that you'll be sailing, and sailing fast, in the lightest of airs. Large sail area and light displacement will do that for you. The Cal and the SJ will both handle better than most all of the other boat's mentioned they'll also sail faster up to hull speed. You won't be lagging far behind anything in it's class. Build quality on the Cal is excellent with the keel pivot being any area to examine for wear or damage.

The Potter 19 is a completely different boat. It's more cramped in the cockpit and more commodious below. It's probably a more seaworthy boat when things get rough due to it's hard chine and freeboard but it is a real stone. If you're looking for a camper sailer, it and the Compac are good choices. I'd probably give the nod to the Potter on build quality but I like the Compac's looks much better. Com Pac has a nice tabernackle set-up for raising the mast as well, no small issue if you're going to be trailering it each time out. But neither one of them will keep up with the Cal or the San Juan.

"Nodrog" a Cal 21' that has been in the same family since built was fore sale recently up in Rhode Island I believe. No trailer, though. Never thought that family would sell her. Might still be available. A common comment of former Cal 21 owners seems to be that they wish they still had the boat. Even though they've gone on to other bigger boats they miss the quick and fun to sail Cal. $2000-3000 should find you a decent one.


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

*San Juan 23*

Another vote for the San Juans. The SJ23 is roomier, more head room and has alot of drive. Trailerable, without needing a sling. The boat weighs in at about 3300 lbs, with 950-980 in the ballast, add the steel swing keel and that's alot of weight down there. I had a new 45 lb. steel swing keel made, coated it in 2 layers of epoxy, and it works like a dream. Only draws 24 inches, with the keel up. These boats really really well built and there is a fabulous web site for all maintenence and upgrade news.

I'll stop selling. Heck, I'm going sailing.

Fair winds.


----------



## robtriangle (Feb 10, 2008)

*2004 Com-pac Horizon for sale*

Mine is for sale if you are still looking.


----------

